# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  C.P koi

## diko

halo all, mw tanya nih, setelah pake breeder pro saya mau coba pake C.P koi.. kan sama2 produk C.P tuh, udah ad yang pernah pake blm? hasilnya gmn? soalnya kalo baca dari keterangan di belakng kemasanya, produk ini ada wheat germ n spirulina jg.. yah.. coba2.. produk C.P yg paling bagus yg mana y..? hehehe thx all.

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by cheung
> 
> sembelit?? kog bs tau? ciri2nya apa donk?
> 
> 
> pertama2 pake perasaan bro. sbg pecinta ikan,klo ikannya sakit,kita pasti tau..  
> lalu diliat dari perutnya yg makin membesar,sblmnya berenangnya pun lemas,tidak beres.
> lalu menjelang ajalnya,kebalik2..lalu tewas. stelah saya pencet2 perutnya,keluar kotoran dr mulut..


wah itu mah sakaw gara2 OD tuh   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

> kalo kolamnya ga jadi2 terpalnya sementara bisa disewain bwt kondangan


wah jgn donk..nyarinya susah2..keliling jakarta buat nyari ukuran yg gede..dan taukah anda,dimana saya mendapatkan terpalnya? di toko bangunan depan gang rumah saya..  ::  
emg kata org tuh benar..gajah di pelupuk mata ga keliatan..  ::  

aduh kita jadi oot gni pak. tidak enak hati..  ::  

jd gmn klo saya coba CP Koi campur sankoi sesuai saran di kemasan san koi?
akankah ikan saya jd keren?  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Ed, saran saya klo piara di akuarium jangan terlalu banyak kasih makan soalnya filternya gak bisa kerja maksimal dan pake pakannya jangan yg murah, sedikit mahal gak apa2 biar perawatannya juga lebih simple.

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## i_paschalis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

> "Gaban"....
> tokoh itu muncul tahun 80an...


oh,gaban tuh nama tokoh ya?
saya ga tau. pkknya klo ngomong gede banget ya segede gaban,ikut2 orang..  ::  
saya taunya goban..lakban..noban..ceban..  ::

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tapegorengwedangjahe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Temen saya sudah pake SS hasil memuaskan makanya sekarang saya menyediakan SS.

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boby_icon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

> iya ... kenapa begichu?
>  
> saringan mampet lagi?


saringan ga mampet kok. malah kualitas air lbh baik klo pake san koi ma SS/CP koi..

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

> Bagaimana dgn Hoki koi? Kata temen ku sih kandungannya meyakinkan & ikan nya oke semua dikasih Hoky. Ada yg punya pengalaman?


Bener kt Om Begichu...bs potbelly..
Gara2 dikasih mkn H**ky Growth Formula,ikan mati 4 ekor..perut membengkak,tinggl 1 ekor yg msh potbelly.
Koi yg mati kupencet perutnya,stlh dipencet kluar kotoran lwt mulut..
Bs jd krn kurangya kandungan fiber (serat),yg biasanya digunakan utk proses pembuangan kotorn,kl kandungan seratnya tinggi,buang kotoran jd lancar.
Ato mungkn perlu ditambahkan veg*ta...ada yg pernh coba.. ??  ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


di gae nyemil ambek liat tv troy   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> O... klo Taisho ama CP yg PK itu bagus mana om?
> 
> 
> itu cuman makanan ganjel perut aja....gak ada gizi nya....


di gae nyemil ambek liat tv enak lho

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## isman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

kalo yg gw liat di web nya cp sich.. breeder pro protein nya 35%
super save 38%

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stvnsaputra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BUDAKOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## librator

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

> Apa tosai yg dimiliki masih sama2 lokal om ?
> Yg menentukan pot belly memang mostly genetik. Faktor lainnya adalah kondisi kolam dan mungkin air.
> Udah lihat majalah koi-s terbaru ? Chagoi breedingan sendiri bisa sampai 86cm dengan pakan breeder pro loh om...mupengg
> 
> Heehe just imho


Yang tidak potbelly yang saya maksud di atas adalah tosai lokal juga.
Mohon pernyataan saya jgn dianggap bahwa PASTI BP menyebabkan potbelly.
Seperti dibeberapa diskusi potbelly, memang banyak hal yang jadi penyebabnya (katanya mostly genetik)

Saya sedang coba tosai lokal juga dengan pakan CKK, ingin melihat perkembangan "perutnya" juga.

Mungkin benar, ada harga... ada kualitas..., hehehe

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

> Sudah ganti pakan Om heheheee....


Om Noki mantep2 ikannya..  :Rockon:

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

